# 2017 Red River Shootout!!



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Since 2016 was a pretty good success I have decided to build upon what we had and bring back the Red River Shootout for 2017. With that said Round one was completed this past weekend and here are the results!!!

*Rookie*
Zack Wright-306 pts

*Novice* 
Jonnie Allen-325 pts

*Amateur*
Nick Wright-331 pts

*Pro1*
James Halter-328 pts

Thank you guys for coming out and braving the horrible weather we had. A special thanks to James at the Stereo & Video Center for giving us a bay to use for judging. We all appreciated it a lot!

Round 2 is on Saturday 12/10(this weekend!!) at Soundscape Car Audio, registration opens at 9, judging begins at 10. Cost is $20 for the IASCA show and $10 for the RRS.

Hope to see a bunch of you guys out there to grab some early points in the season and get a bit of a jump start.
For all you MECA heads Dean will be out for with MECA so you guys can get some points to go towards your 2017 points needed for Finals!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Round Two of the Shootout standings!!!
*
Rookie* 
Zack Wright 621
Kyle Melton 298
Chris Lear 293
*
Novice*
Jonnie Allen 325

*Amateur* 
Nick Wright 659
Robert McIntosh 339


*Pro/Am*
Matt Rivera 342
David Cruz 327

*Pro 1*
James Halter 328

*Pro 2* 
Robert McIntosh 341

Next show will be in February to start the 2017 season. 

Have a Merry Christmas, a Happy Hanukkah and a Happy New Year and we will see you all after the holidays!!!!


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Woot lets get some dates


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

matdotcom2000 said:


> Woot lets get some dates


Ask and you shall receive Matt!!

Feb 18 2017 
Soundscape Car Audio Plano Texas, the St Valentines Day SQ Massacre
$20 IASCA Single Point event
$10 Red River Shootout 

See you there!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Feb 18th event is now a part of the fundraising efforts for Greg Menard.
See the link below

https://www.facebook.com/events/160463937789456/


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Round 3 of the Shootout is complete, here is where everyone is as of today

Novice
Zack Wright 917
Mark Heatley 336
Jonnie Allen 325
Jason Williams 309
Kyle Melton 298
Chris Lear 293

Amateur
Nick Wright 995
Rob McIntosh 666(Rob, thats a bad sign...)

ProAm
Matt Rivera 342
David Cruz 327
Tam Nguyen 322

Pro1
Chris Lewis 360
Dan Merritt 336
James Halter 328
Dan Ungaro 323
Dan Greenwood 288

Ultimate
Chad Bui 335

Pro2
Rob McIntosh 620
Dan Merritt 287

Thanks to everyone that came out this past weekend and contributed to the Josh Menard Fund, your contribution was greatly appreciated!!
See you all in March, date and location will be announced soon.
Howard


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Round 4 of the Shootout is complete, here is where everyone is as of today.

Novice
Zack Wright 1197
Mark Heatley 655
Jonnie Allen 636
Jason Williams 608
Matt Manson 328 
Kyle Melton 298

Amateur
Nick Wright 1324
Rob McIntosh 666(Rob, that’s still a bad sign...)
Chris Lear 627

ProAm
Matt Rivera 342
David Cruz 327
Tam Nguyen 322

Pro1
Dan Merritt 676
Chris Lewis 360
James Halter 328
Dan Ungaro 323
Dan Greenwood 288

Ultimate
Chad Bui 335

Pro2
Dan Merritt 611
Rob McIntosh 283

HUGE thank you to James Halter and Stereo and Video Center in Tyler for hosting. 
Next show is in Mustang OK at Rogue Elite Auto Accessories, see ya there!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Round 5 results.

Novice
Zack Wright 1317
Mark Heatley 655
Matt Manson 637
Jonnie Allen 636
Jason Williams 608
Kyle Melton 298

Amateur
Nick Wright 1630
Rob McIntosh 1003
Chris Lear 941

ProAm
Matt Rivera 342
David Cruz 327
Tam Nguyen 322

Pro1
Dan Merritt 1005
Chris Lewis 360
James Halter 328
Dan Ungaro 323
Dan Greenwood 288

Ultimate
Chad Bui 335

Pro2
Dan Merritt 925
Rob McIntosh 283

Thanks to everyone who came out, the weather sucked but the judging was indoors where it was warm and dry. 
Next show is 5/27 at Soundscape's new location in Carrollton!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Round 6 and 7 results combined

Novice
Zack Wright 1317
Mark Heatley 1301
Matt Manson 952
Jonnie Allen 942
Jason Williams 608
Kyle Melton 298

Amateur
Nick Wright 1938
Chris Lear 1557
Rob McIntosh 1259
Jeffery Hald 314

ProAm
David Cruz 960
Tam Nguyen 638
Matt Rivera 342

Pro1
Dan Merritt 1318
Chris Lewis 1048
Dan Greenwood 957
James Halter 328
Dan Ungaro 323

Ultimate
Chad Bui 335

Pro2
Dan Merritt 925
Rob McIntosh 283

Thanks to everyone who came out to Soundscape and Mobile Sound Systems!! The numbers are growing and the competition is getting tighter by the show.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Final points round of the RRS was this past weekend in College Station at Mobile Toys. Great turnout, thanks to Chris and the team there for allowing us to invade his parking lot on Saturday.

Novice
Mark Heatley 1635
Zack Wright 1317
Matt Manson 952
Jonnie Allen 942
Jason Williams 608
Kyle Melton 298

Amateur
Nick Wright 1938
Chris Lear 1896
Rob McIntosh 1259
Jeffery Hald 314

ProAm
David Cruz 960
Matt Rivera 684
Tam Nguyen 638

Pro1
Chris Lewis 1402
Dan Merritt 1318
Dan Greenwood 1298
James Halter 328
Dan Ungaro 323

Ultimate
Chad Bui 678

Pro2
Dan Merritt 925
Rob McIntosh 283


----------

